# Pbs



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Last night, channel 17.2 digital PBS showed The Making of the Grateful Dead movie. I watched part of it. Other than Touch of Gray, and Good Mornin' Little Schoolgirl, I have found it difficult to really get into Dead music.

But tonight (Monday, June 6, 2005), they're showing The Mamas and The Papas!! Now I think I've seen this show before, but it has been a long time and I'll be glued to the set!

And what is it, Tuesday, I think I saw that they're showing Eric Clapton's CrossRoads 3-day festival. I've not seen that one yet!

What a week for music!

doc


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

I wish I saw that making of the grateful dead thing. Have you listened to any live shows? Or just studio albums? Some of the shows are SOOO GOOOOD. However, some of them are bad as well.

PBS rocks! They have a grip load of good stuff on that channel.


----------



## mikechefnks (Apr 25, 2000)

:bounce: wish they would show the clapton on my local station. On another note, i can't believe our esteemed leaders of congress has cut funding for public t.v. by $100,000,000 while voting to approve funding for television in Iraq for $147,000,000. seems like their priorities are really f****d up. oh well, just had to vent


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Watching the Dead on PBS right now.

Brings back fond memories.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Are you sure you were actually there? Remember the old saying "if you remember the 7o's then you weren't actually there"


----------



## souswee (Jun 26, 2005)

Big Dead fan here , PBS shows some cool stuff


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I don't seem to remember that


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Huh?


----------

